

Ask HN: Free alternative to Campfire? - quizbiz

Is there one?
======
veyron
there's a free version of campfire:

<https://signup.37signals.com/campfire/free/>

4 chatters, 10 MB storage, no conference call minutes

------
oomkiller
IRC or Jabber MUCs

------
mtogo
IRC. I honestly don't see why you'd pay for campfire when you can accomplish
the same thing with IRC and/or some kind of VoIP system (SIP, Skype, Ventrilo,
Teamspeek, etc).

------
spitfire
irc?

------
gcb
Irc and g docs here.

Even though I can't say how secure g is these days.

